# Amd fx-4100 übertakten, Primär für Bf4



## Speedy9898 (27. März 2016)

*Amd fx-4100 übertakten, Primär für Bf4*

Guten Tag zusammen 

Mein Rechner hat folgende Hadrware:
Grafikkarte: Gainward Gtx 750ti
Cpu: Amd fx- tm 4100 (Boxed Kühler)
Mainboard: Asus M5A78L USB3
Netzteil: Lc Power 420H-12
Ram: 8Gb DDR3
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine Cpu Battlefield 4 nichtmal auf Niedrig in 60Fps zu packen scheint.
Meine Frames sind auf Ultra genauso hoch (bzw niedrig), wie auf den niedrigsten Grafikeinstellungen.
Das lässt mich vermuten, dass die Cpu zu schwach ist.
Nun habe ich gelesen, dass viele den fx 4100 auf 4.2 Ghz bekommen.
Ich habe von OC leider noch nicht viel Ahnung und bin deshalb nicht sicher, ob ich mit meiner Hardware 
(vorallem mit dem Netzteil) überhaupt übertakten sollte bzw. kann.
Merkt man überhaupt den Unterschied?

Dass der Boxed Kühler nicht reichen wird, weiß ich. Also nennt mir bei eventuellen Hilfestellungen doch bitte einen Kühler,
den ich dazu kaufe. Da ich im nächsten Jahr eh einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen werde, sollte dieser Lüfter jetzt nicht unbedingt so teuer sein!

Ich wünsch euch noch einen schönen Ostersonntag 

Lg Speedy


----------



## HisN (27. März 2016)

*AW: Amd fx-4100 übertakten, Primär für Bf4*

Auf die Auslastung der Graka schauen, ist die nicht bei 100% ist die CPU sehr wahrscheinlich das Limit.

Unbedingt ein Top-Blower bei AMD benutzen, damit die Spawas auf dem Board mit im Luftstrom liegen.

Ob man den Unterschied merkt, liegt an man und dem Unterschied 


Sowas kann man merken, muss man aber nicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In "niedrigeren" FPS-Regionen ist der Unterschied eventuell besser bemerkbar. Wie DEUTLICH der Unterschied ist, hängt davon ab was Du am Ende an Übertaktung zusammenbekommst.


----------



## Speedy9898 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Amd fx-4100 übertakten, Primär für Bf4*

Danke dir für's antworten 
Ich hab komplett vergessen anzumerken, dass die Cpu durchgehend auf 100% liegt wenn ich Bf4 Spiele. Also ja, die ist das Problem.

Ich hatte schon überlegt, mir für ein Jahr noch eine neue zu besorgen, aber an Vierkernern gibts für das Mobo nicht viel besseres. 8 Kerne bringen bein Gaming nichts (Davon gibt es welche mit dem Am3 Sockel).

Mich wundert halt noch ein wenig, dass die Cpu Bf3 auf Ultra locker gepackt hat, jetzt aber bei Bf4 so große Probleme macht.
Meine Frames liegen bei Niedrig und bei Ultra bei ca 40.

Grüße Speedy

Edit: Kannst du mir das Programm nennen, welches bei deinen Screenshots verwendet wurde? Würde das gerne selber mal nutzen


----------



## HisN (27. März 2016)

*AW: Amd fx-4100 übertakten, Primär für Bf4*



Speedy9898 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon überlegt, mir für ein Jahr noch eine neue zu besorgen, aber an Vierkernern gibts für das Mobo nicht viel besseres. 8 Kerne bringen bein Gaming nichts



Nicht so mit Pauschalitäten um Dich schmeißen.
Gerade die BF4-Engine kann mit mehr als 4 Threads umgehen. Das es "generell" wenig bringt, bedeutet ja im Umkehrschluss das es "nie" etwas bewirkt. Es gibt durchaus Games die von mehr Kernen profitieren. Und gerade BF4 legt mit der Kern-Anzahl zu, solange sie unter 8 liegt.

Das hier ist z.b. ein 2500K@4.5Ghz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer noch gute 100% Auslastung, trotz 4.5Ghz.

Ich bin leider kein AMD-Kenner, also kann ich Dir nicht sagen ob die IPC (Leistung der CPU pro Takt) von Deiner CPU bzw. der CPU die es mit mehr Kernen für Deinen Sockel gibt bei der Betrachtung ob vier oder mehr Kerne mit reinspielt. Da wird sich aber bestimmt jemand anders finden.
Wenn die IPC abnimmt, wenn die Kern-Anzahl zunimmt, dann würde ich von einem Tausch zum Mehr-Kerner abraten.


----------



## L-Thomsen (31. März 2016)

*AW: Amd fx-4100 übertakten, Primär für Bf4*

Naja ich sage mal so, bei einem FX-8350 limitiert immer noch meine GTX980Ti bei BF4. Ein 8320 solte auch ausreichend sein. Hab von Netzteilen zwar keine große Ahnung, jedoch bei ein Netzteil für 20€ würde ich vom einschalten des Rechner abraten 😨

Die Auslastung der Grafikkarte kannst du dir mit MSI Afterbruner anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Speedy9898 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Amd fx-4100 übertakten, Primär für Bf4*



L-Thomsen schrieb:


> jedoch bei ein Netzteil für 20€ würde ich vom einschalten des Rechner abraten
> 
> Die Auslastung der Grafikkarte kannst du dir mit MSI Afterbruner anzeigen lassen.



Das 20 euro Netzteil läuft seit 3 Jahren 
Ich hab mittlerweile mir die Auslastung anzeigen lassen.
Die Cpu ist durchgehend auf knapp 100%, also ist sie schuld 

Grüße Speedy


----------



## Abductee (31. März 2016)

*AW: Amd fx-4100 übertakten, Primär für Bf4*



Speedy9898 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon überlegt, mir für ein Jahr noch eine neue zu besorgen, aber an Vierkernern gibts für das Mobo nicht viel besseres. 8 Kerne bringen bein Gaming nichts (Davon gibt es welche mit dem Am3 Sockel).



Das steht bei deinem Mainboard eh nicht zur Debatte.
Die Spannungswandler schaffen keinen FX-8xxx


----------



## thoast3 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Amd fx-4100 übertakten, Primär für Bf4*

Ich würde ja das Netzteil tauschen, auch wenn es noch läuft. Kaputt geht es nämlich schnell 

Dein Mainboard ist ja nicht gerade der Hammer zum übertakten.
Wenn der Kühler ins Gehäuse passt, könntest du es aber mal mit dem Thermalright Macho Direct Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland versuchen. Da steht der Lüfter ein bisschen über, deshalb werden die Spannungswandler etwas besser gekühlt.


----------

